# new bow?



## t_lowe_308

*bow poundage u guys shoot*​
50511.11%602248.89%701840.00%


----------



## t_lowe_308

i am 15 and was wanting a new bow i have been hunting with a fred bear micro set at 50 pounds and was wanting a new bow to hunt with. wanting a counpound and i am well capeably of a draw weight of atlest 60. i was looking at a fred bear buckmasters btr and am kinda at a limited buget. will a bow of 50 pounds take a deer??? i was looking at a buckmasters btr? any comments

thanx tyler


----------



## agrotom

Yes, keep your shooting within 35 yards and use a good sharp broadhead.  Most of all, practice, practice, practice and know your target. (Shoot for the vitails kid!) :sniper:


----------



## Powder

50 lbs is more than capable of taking a deer. Once you get to 50 lbs and up I think the best thing you can do is practice, have good form and know your limitations. Like agrotom said, you should keep shots under 35 yards.

I know I could pull back over 70 but I shoot right around 60 lbs or so. Remember, it's not about how much you can physically pull back when your practicing. You've got to be able to do it easily after you've been sitting in a stand for several hours in 15 degree weather and your muscles are cold and tight. The last thing you want is to have a big buck walk right by you and you can't get your bow drawn. Try drawing while sitting in a chair. If you can do that easily then that poundage should work. But you must be able to do it without struggling or needing to move a lot.

Look for a bow that has a draw weight from 50 to 65. That way as you get older you can continually increase your poundage.

Feel free to ask any other questions you might have. I'm sure there are several people who would be willing to help out.


----------



## dakotashooter2

And don't fall for the macho gotta have 70 or 80# stuff. Take a look at the guys that have been shooting much more than 65# for 15 or 20 years and you will find many now have shoulder problems. Here is a guideline that was taught years back to determine how much weight you can EFFECTIVELY handle. With your hunting gear on, sit in a chair with both feet on the ground and draw the bow back. If you can get it back without lifting your feet off the ground your fine. Another method is to draw the bow straight back without having to use the push/pull method of drawing back. These represent what you should be able to draw back from an ackward or less than ideal body position because that is often how you may have to shoot in real hunting situations. I shoot 54#. I can draw 60-65 when standing and in the proper shooting position but can't even think about it from the sitting position.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer

50 pounds will get the job done it you limit yourself to taking only shots within 30 yards.....I wouldn't go any further than that......when you can afford it, you can get a better bow.....but shooting the bow you have will make you a better hunter.

I personally shoot 75 and it's not a macho thing.....my shoulder may go south in a few years but so far do good.....been shooting 70 to 75 pounds for 20 years now....I'm use to shooting that and it feels funny to shoot anything less.


----------



## dogdigger

for target i shoot 61# and for hunting i shoot 70. i like the extra power and speed for hunting, it makes the bow a lil more forgiving. i would say if u like 50 pounds then get a 60 and turn it down some, that way if you ever want of need it you can crank it back up.

mark


----------



## kase

i hunt with about 72 pounds and i shoot league at about 56 pounds. i like to get a complete pass-through every time on a deer to really open them up and bleed out. that's why i max out the poundage on my bow for hunting. although, i know guys that get pass-throughs on deer with 50 or 55 pound draw weights. if you hit the right spot, you don't need a whole lot of draw weight to kill a deer. 50 pounds will be more than enough to kill a deer. just ask the NUGE

kase


----------



## papapete

You guys sound a lot stronger than me. Mine is only about 7lbs. Nice and light. :wink: I hunt at about 65lbs. and shoot leauge at about. 53lbs. I think you should be able to pull your bow back with the least amount of movement. If you need to lift your bow above your head or wave it side to side, you have it too high. I think you should be able to hold it stright out in front of you and be able to pull back slow. 
:bartime:


----------



## jmmshadow

mines at 75 pounds. the only reason is that i have such a short draw length, i need the extra poundage to bump up the speed on my arrows.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I totally agree with all the 50lb.'ish guys. If you hunt in thick cover and close to trails it is necessary (for me anyway) to draw ahead of time when that animal is behind cover working into my shooting lane. Holding back the let off on 50lbs. for any length of time and holding it steady is a hell of a lot easier than holding 70's let off. Just my opinion.


----------



## bretts

I have my bow set at 60lbs and I think that is plenty to kill a deer, papapete is right, if you have to make extra movement to pull back your bow then it is set too high


----------



## trapper

I am 16 and im looking at that same bow becuase i dont want to spend alot on a bow that i will out grow becuase right now im growin a inch every two or three months. but i think i will shoot 60 pounds but have the option to go to 70.


----------



## Remington 7400

I've been shooting a Bear Buckmasters Pro Jackie Bushman Edition, very similar to the BTR, with the difference being in the cam size, mine has a good sized hatchet cam where as the BTR had more of a semi-hatchet cam. Its a good bow, only complaint I have is the sights supplied were terriable, but I put a set of Cobras on it so I'm happy. I don't think you would be dissapointed with the BTR.

Mine is set at 72 pounds, and my Golden Eagle is set at 65. I just done the little draw with both feet on the floor test described above and had zero problems with either bow. My feet don't move, no push pull, no draw above your head, no sideways wave motion. Just a fluid graceful draw.

:beer:


----------



## buckmaster

Not saying that buying a 50-60 lb bow and turning it down is not a bad idea to save some money, but a bow will always shoot its best at it's maximum weight. I agree to keep your hunting shots under 35 yards when shooting light poundage, your arrow will have more penetration, thus making a cleaner kill. But when you are practicing why don't you shoot out at 40 or 50 or even more. Making long shots in practice makes those close ones a lot easier when the moment of truth arrives. For me once I get my bow sighted in at all yardages, I don't shoot anything under 70 yards, except to make sure my pins are still on. I am not saying that most people can or will make an ethical shot at long range, it just makes good practice, and also 20 and 30 yards looks like your target is the size of a buick


----------



## OkieYodler

I was at Wal-Mart Supercenter today picking up my school supplies, and of course, I can't help but look in the outdoor section. I was quite pleased seeing that they had all the camo and blaze orange out on the shelves. Season is approaching FAST! Faster than normal too, this year I'm going on my first bow hunt. All I have now is a 45# draw weight Browning bow. I can shoot no problem out to 20 yards right now and am constantly improving. But, I'd like to have a better weapon by time season ends. When I got to the rack of guns I of course drooled all over myself. Then I made my way into the aisles and found what I thought was a great deal, it was the Bear Buckmaster Pro BLR bow. But after finishing checking it out I looked up and saw just one Jackie Bushman Buckmaster Pro bow left. By now I was swimming in drool. I couldn't pass it up. I put it in my buggy, and ran around the store until I found my mom. I reminded her my birthday was just around the corner in October and begged for about thirty minutes. With the help of one of the cashiers explaining we could put it in layaway my mom agreed to do that. She didn't want to actually purchase it for fear of my dad going crazy because he didn't approve of it being a good quality bow. I explained to my mom that this was the deal of a life time and so now, all I need is my dad's approval. Wish me luck with this, I desperately need it.

P.S. Is the Bear bow company the same as the Fred Bear company?


----------



## mossy512

50 will definitely take a deer. As for the bow getr the one that fits your size and grip and go by how it feels not how it looks or whats popular. Looks and popularity could cost you a lot of money and a few deer. Remember, *"If it don't feel right it ain't right."* We can all tell you what wwe shoot but if you can't pull it or it doesn't feel right to you you won't be happy.


----------

